# opinions on GT "Bologna Lite" forks



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I picked up a clean GT Pantera today, Nothin really special, STX group, Mavic rims, ho-hum. But it did have Blue/Red Anodized Kooka cranks with original Kooka rings. Thats why I bought it, it was cheap enough that the cranks will end up being a freeby . (yes, I'm planning on immediately flipping the bike with standard cranks installed) I think the bike is a "95 but I can't find specs for a model thats shiny aluminum, no paint.

My question is about the fork. I researched and found them to be "Bologna Lites", they have a cool taper at the dropouts. Any opinions as to quality or are they just another fork?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice light triple-butted fork. Those cranks are made of cheese you know...


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

ummm, Bologna and Cheese


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

The one set of Bologna IIIs that I have (1994) seem to have quite a short A-C, too short to use in my 1998 GT. There may have been different lengths though. Does the Pantera have its decals? Might be a DIY strip and polish - is there lacquer?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

GT produced this fork in two versions. GT Bologna Cut and Bologna Lite forks look similar having 27 mm blades that taper down to 19mm's where the tapered cut is just above the dropouts but they are a tad different. Once again Hoov I refer you to the fork stampings on the steerer. Bologna Cuts are marked "CM/CM" or "CM/SB" meaning chromoly steer tube with plain gauge chromoly bclades The Bologna Cut fork was popular spec for mid level GT's and is probably what would have been stock on a Pantera. The higher end bikes and aftermarket forks were actually Bologna Lite's which have a steer tube stamping that shows as "CM/TB", meaning chromoly steer tube and triple butted chromoly blades making them lighter.

Hoov what's the serial number on your Pantera frame? The Pantera was available in Ball Burnished in 1996 and 1997 for all the want-to-be's that couldn't afford a Zaskar. Many peopl that bought Pantera's over the years stripped the paint off frames so it's possible yours is older than 96-7.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

thanx for your help GM and all, the serial # is "SAS6G1256" under the bottom bracket. probably a '96?...The frame is stamped "7005 " on the non-driveside rear dropout. It has a full decal set on bare aluminum with a black fork marked "GT CRO-MO". I haven't pulled the fork out to check #s, it's really not that important to me. The fork does have "GT" embossed on the tapered cut. It's actually a pretty nice frame and seems pretty light.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

the only good use I ever found for Kooka cranks was as a pull handle for a Laz-Z-Boy recliner


----------



## jason745 (Apr 13, 2007)

I had a candy teal '95 Pantera with a Bologna cut. It was my first "real" mtb. The other color that year was Titanium, so I believe you've got a '94. The '95 was also a STX RC bike. There's bound to be a catalog scan out there somewhere.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Did they make different levels of the forks with different rack and fender mounts?

I have one that has two fender/rack mounts on the front and back of the dropout. The rest of the GT-stamped forks only have the one behind the dropout (as do the GT forks with the Spinner stamping).


----------

